# Peaches and Cream tutorial... [link]



## JCBean (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm so fed up of the rain in the UK, so I decided to create a summery look to cheer myself up and remind me that it is indeed June out there, and *not* October 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, hope you enjoy it girls:

Peachy Keen

Thanks for looking! xx


----------



## JCBean (Jul 1, 2007)

No one?


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jul 1, 2007)

I like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always very partial to peaches and cream looks, its probably my favourite style of makeup. I don't know about everyone else but its only coming up with the picture for me, maybe try posting it in the FOTD thread? 

Gotta love that British weather lol... its raining here too but its actually winter now! Boo


----------



## goink (Jul 1, 2007)

correct me if i'm wrong. i thought the link would guide me to a tutorial, but all i got was the finished look.


----------



## JCBean (Jul 1, 2007)

Ohh, that's strange, sorry....I'lll redo the link-sorrry everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks for the comments


----------



## JCBean (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorrry.....I'd pasted into that link, thinking the url to the tut was the last thing I'd copied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasn't, hence why it came up with a photo...

How embarrassing??? lol xx Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

i love it! nice and natural =D


----------



## JCBean (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Glam8


----------



## cuddlybear (Jul 1, 2007)

Well done girl!
I wish Freckletone would look that good on me!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 1, 2007)

Aww, thanks Cuddly Bear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess, it's one of those colours that can look a bit ornagey can't it-I must admit, when I first used it I thought maybe it looked too orange on me, but now I'm happy with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the comment! xx


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwww. looks peachy keen. i might do a peachy color tomorrow =]


----------



## kimmy (Jul 2, 2007)

i love your tutorials! you're adorable.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 2, 2007)

I really like it! You look so freshfaced and natural.


----------



## JCBean (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Breathless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thank you Kimmy, that's really sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww, thank you Karen B!


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 5, 2007)

Ooh, it's peachy! Really warms your complexion. And yeah, it's miserable here, I got caught in the rain the other day and it came up to my ankles lol


----------



## JCBean (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Flowerhead (love the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) .. oh my goodness, wasn't that bad here in Bristol, but yeah, still not great...grrr xx


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 6, 2007)

Love it! I really like your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are soooo cute!!!!! and i agree, Bobby Brown shimmer bricks are awesome, just a tad bit expensie.


----------



## feelingpeachy (Jul 6, 2007)

Great tut!  I'm all about the peachy look (super pale, red hair, green eyes), and you've given me a major lemming for that apricot shimmerbrick.


----------



## Miss World (Jul 8, 2007)

looks very sweet


----------



## JCBean (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks JDepp, Feeling Peachy and Miss World 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JDepp-yeah, I know the price is waaaaay to steep isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know what I'd do without eBay though for bargains


----------



## Devon (Jul 12, 2007)

Great awesome tutorial! I need the bobby brown after all


----------



## Stormy (Jul 12, 2007)

So pretty!  I wonder if that would work well on me, I am pale, but a brunette with hazel eyes....hmmm.  I love the look, though!


----------



## VioletB (Jul 12, 2007)

So beautiful!!  We are going through a hotspell here in the midwest and I wish we had rain!!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Stormy and VioletB-thanks for the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon it would look lovely on you Stormy


----------



## ElectroCute (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh wow thats so pretty and natural. I love it! I was thinking of buying both the Clinique lipgloss and the Benefit blush you used, what do you think of them? Would it be worth buying them?


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 2, 2007)

very gentle look...liked it!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 2, 2007)

Sweet and soft... I like natural makeup so much. actually, mine are usually like that (at day time). You look so sweet, and your eyes are so beautiful!


----------



## Caffy (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Darlin' you look sooo cute as usual!


----------



## JCBean (Aug 4, 2007)

Awww, thanks Girls!! xxx


----------



## sunrisesunset (Aug 5, 2007)

goregous


----------

